
Russian state hackers suspected in targeting Biden campaign firm - everybodyknows
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-election-cyber-biden-exclusive-idUSKBN2610I4
======
chromedev
I'm all for calling out hacking attempts, but it was a phishing email which
shouldn't have even made news. Also, Microsoft is heavily invested in Russia
and all their internal builds leak on Russian hacking groups first like WZor.
I'm actually frustrated that Biden is using Microsoft for his campaign.

